# '95 Lumina



## Rusty (Dec 1, 2016)

It suddenly will not engage the starter in park or neutral but will in drive. I'm thinking neutral safety switch. But could something have slipped out of alignment?


----------



## havasu (Dec 1, 2016)

The NSS go out quite often. Check the connection to make sure it didn't pull out, and also check the fuses.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 1, 2016)

I have had the switches go out before, but I could start them in any gear. This one will only start in drive.
Drove my old work van today. Too cold here to work on anything.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2016)

Will it hurt the Lumina to start it in drive?


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2016)

I would suspect it will eventually cause damage to your ring gear.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2016)

Hurt my bad hip again and supposed to start raining tomorrow. May just have to drive my work van for a few days.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2016)

Just for info. Mine has 1st, 2nd, drive and OD. Is that what GM considers a 4 speed. The old 4 speed autos had 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and OD. At least a Pontiac I owned did.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

I just got off the phone with my transmission guy who has done all my work on all my trucks and he says it is definitely the NSS that went bad and by starting it in Drive it will not do any harm to the trans it is only a safety issue if it fires up and drives away. I assume if you fire it up and put it in park or neutral you will be fine.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris said:


> I just got off the phone with my transmission guy who has done all my work on all my trucks and he says it is definitely the NSS that went bad and by starting it in Drive it will not do any harm to the trans it is only a safety issue if it fires up and drives away. I assume if you fire it up and put it in park or neutral you will be fine.



Thanks Chris. I won't drive it unless necessary. Hoping my back pain lets up and I can fix it before the cold sets in. Supposed to be highs in the 40s and lows in the teens next week.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

Where do you live? It sounds miserable, hotter than hell in the summer and colder than Hillary in the winter.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2016)

Missouri. It seems like we only have two seasons anymore, summer and winter. Not unusual to turn the A/C off and the furnace on the same day.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a high school friend that moved there she loves it.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 3, 2016)

I have lived other places, but I am home to stay.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 11, 2016)

Now it won't start at all. Raining today, a cold rain. Maybe tomorrow I will try to bypass the NSS and take it to a shop.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2017)

Do you know if the NNS is located on the transmission or the steering column .

     We had 4 or 5 Luminas , that my wife drove .  She loved them .

     Never had the NNS go out on them .

God bless
Wyr


----------

